# Um is this normal?



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I just got a Bolivian ram for $5.99. I looked at all the rams in the tank- all perfectly healthy. I choose a nice colorful one. Now after i did the process with the bag and set him free 45 mins later. Its been almost 2 hrs since i got it. Okay so now his color has changed, there is less red and yellow and more black and white. Is this just the process of adjusting?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I just got my new cacatoo cichlids yesterday and their color was like that until they settled in. I belive it has to do wth stress. You ram should be okay after a little bit.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks, I already see a little yellow coming back. Oh if i decide to, whats the difference between bolivian and german blue rams, could i do one of each or does a pair of bolivians work better


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

In a 20 I'd just keep the one Bolivian. You could keep an established pair in that size tank, but simply adding a random female isn't likely to result in a compatible pair. Not to mention you're already pushing the stocking with 2 gouramis and the ram.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah, I think im good with one


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They are 2 different, but related, fish. Blue, gold and "german" rams are all ramerezi, Bolivians are altispinosa. So you don't want to mix them. Bolivians are a little bigger, hardier, and redder and like cooler water, but they have less blue and yellow.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Many fish will change color based on their mood. Rams do this. They will lose their color if stressed or sick. Because of the water difference they were stressed.


----------



## DigzTheBeatz (Dec 6, 2010)

My rams have done this as well and bounced back once they got used to their new home. Your ram should be fine.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Now he is normal just like in the pet store, now i have to concentrate on feeding...


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Contrary to popular opinion, fish coloration is not fixed. They will darken or fade depending on mood, lighting, gravel color, time of day, and stress. Sometimes it is camouflage, sometimes it's for communication with other fish.


----------

